# would love one of these .



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just been browsing some of the american rv's on ebay and we totally love the look and fitments in most of these motors . 
the prices are excellent for some of these machines presumabally due to poor mpg and being left hand drive .
does anybody know roughly the mpg you can get from lpg in one of these things ? and the diesel mpg ?
and has anybody ever tackled a conversion to rhd ?
its a project i would really like to try as i do a lot of vehicle mods and kit car builds so it would be as much a hobby . i think i could easily do most stuff required with the biggest problem coming from the steering rack set up i think . i have no problems doing the work but im weak on the knowledge of legality does anyone know the legal side of such a conversion ?
cheers
kenny+stella. :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Why would you want to convert to RHD. If you have something that big everything would keep out of your way!! I dream of a large American job but the running costs and upkeep would be way beyond my means so I am extremely content with my much more modest motorhome
Ian


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenny

Strange thing, but driving in Europe last year, I expected being in a RHD Iveco would be a disadvantage or Arkward especially with driving on the Right, in reality neither is a problem.

Personally, I would leave steering alone.


George


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

MPG will depend on your engine, how heavy etc but could be quite low --- 10... 12 or so maybe on a heavy diesel.... Fuel economy isn't the reason to get one - some are built on truck/coach chasssis.
I would suggest that the conversion would be a very serious job - not just the steering but all the instrumentation/controls/fittings built around the driver... and may even make the vehicle less attractive for future resale for two reasons - going to mainland Europe you'd want LHD (and it really isn't so hard to drive it in the UK) and the DIY nature of the conversion - however good - might put some off.
But good luck whatever you decide, and if you do "go American" you should get excellent equipment as you rightly note!


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
having never driven lhd it does bother me a bit but maybe once i try it may not be the problem i think it is . 
i suppose its a comfort thing . 
i still think i could source the necesary parts to convert if i choose the right base vehicle . 
im assuming theres no legality issues here then if i use same base vehicle parts ?
thanks for the replys .
kenny+stella


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

Ive had a 6.5 diesel chevy based coach which averaged 13 mpg over about 25k miles and I now have an 8.1 petrol on a workhorse chassis which averages arond 10mpg, you will get more if you drive around 50mph but with 8 litres under the bonnet the coach is raring to go and cruises beautifully at 60 ish. LHD is not problem and on some narrow UK roads it is a positive advantage as it is easier to hug the kerb and keep your offside mirror intact!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

becky said:


> Ive had a 6.5 diesel chevy based coach which averaged 13 mpg over about 25k miles and I now have an 8.1 petrol on a workhorse chassis which averages arond 10mpg, you will get more if you drive around 50mph but with 8 litres under the bonnet the coach is raring to go and cruises beautifully at 60 ish. LHD is not problem and on some narrow UK roads it is a positive advantage as it is easier to hug the kerb and keep your offside mirror intact!


I'd have to get an overdraft just to reverse it into the street 8O


----------

